# Calligraphy nibs



## brownsfn2 (Aug 27, 2013)

Anyone know where I can find a 2B (1.6mm) calligraphy nib?  It can be a #5 or a #6.  The customer has not picked the pen style yet.  

I can locate a 1.5, 1.9, and 2.3 but not a 1.6.  Do you guys that do calligraphy think this is a big difference between 1.5 and 1.6?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 17, 2013)

Get the 1.5 nib. I really doubt your customer or I could tell the difference between the two. Also never heard or seen a production 1.6 nib, my guess if your customer is that picky, it would have to be custom ground.


----------



## Docholiday (Oct 22, 2013)

Where can you find the 1.5, 1.9, and 2.3mm nibs?   I would love to make a kitless pen with a calligraphy nib but can't find much.


----------

